# Wilkins 375 RPZ installation help



## Redskins21 (Mar 12, 2020)

I purchased a house a few years back that did not have a backflow preventer installed. I have always had it in the back of my head that I need to install a backflow, but last fall my wife mentioned that the water tastes like dirt and hasn't mentioned it since winterization. So this just reiterated that I need to get this done before spring turn up. I am good at installing / sweating copper so I just need advice and suggestions on routing the 1" copper once outside and also making the transition from copper to pvc. I should also mention that I will be replacing the pvc from inside to outside with copper to the rpz. I recently purchased a Wilkins 1" 375 and have a few pix of the current situation attached to this thread. Thanks for the help!


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

They make a 1" slip to threaded copper fitting. You will need to use this fitting in combination with the proper corresponding PVC fitting that will mate to the copper threads. Make sure use you pipe putty on this connection.

Are you running the backflow inside the house or in the ground where the current set up is?


----------



## Redskins21 (Mar 12, 2020)

It will be ~12" from the bottom of the vent to the ground per the instructions that came with. I had thought about coming straight out the house wall, 90 up slightly to give me that 12", connect RPZ, then copper out to underground pvc transition.

I saw someone suggested this sch80 reinforced female threaded adapter.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is on the other side of the wall ?


----------



## Redskins21 (Mar 12, 2020)

g-man said:


> What is on the other side of the wall ?


Main water supply, 1" copper, shutoff valve then transitions to pvc in basement gym area.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

Where are you located, some municipalities have set guidelines on back flow locations. If it freezes in your location you may look at installing it on the other side of that wall. If you are in the warmer states where there is never a freeze you can set it outside.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

I can't tell by the pictures but could you bring copper out of the wall opposed to PVC. If not you may be better off 90* upp from the wall the 90* out install the sch80 fitting with female 1" threads. Attach the BFP then 90*down to the existing system. This should put you right where the upper air jack ( little capped pipe going up) is located.


----------



## Redskins21 (Mar 12, 2020)

NCLTulsa said:


> Where are you located, some municipalities have set guidelines on back flow locations. If it freezes in your location you may look at installing it on the other side of that wall. If you are in the warmer states where there is never a freeze you can set it outside.


I'm in Northern Virginia. This is the exact same RPZ I had at my old house that was checked yearly so I'm pretty sure it's good outside.


----------



## Redskins21 (Mar 12, 2020)

NCLTulsa said:


> I can't tell by the pictures but could you bring copper out of the wall opposed to PVC. If not you may be better off 90* upp from the wall the 90* out install the sch80 fitting with female 1" threads. Attach the BFP then 90*down to the existing system. This should put you right where the upper air jack ( little capped pipe going up) is located.


Yes, this is my plan. I am going to convert the pvc inside to copper, out the wall to the BFP and down to the existing pvc. I had planned to cut off that air jack as I purchased a flush fitting tool that slips in at winterization and you can blow out straight from the BFP. So pretty much that whole check valve, shutoff valve and air jack will be cut out... Does this sound right?


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, that is what I would do. If you ever worry about freezing, pick up a insulated cover online.


----------

